# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Реклама >  Новые магазины техники в городе

## noavatar

Вообще удивлен, не знал что возле стадиона, на Фениксе есть такой приличный магазин бытовой техники Меркурий. Это от борисовских электротоваров, наверное. И цены просмотрел приемлемые, компьютерная периферия, мышки, наушники, клавиатуры вообще по старым ценам)) Можно брать)) Телевизоры есть и компьютеры, сотовые и бытовая техника. 
Купил себе ноутбук Samsung R513 для работы. Параметры меня вполне устраивают, диагональ 15.6’, двухядерный процессор. Очень доволен, всего за 3 970 тыс. Брал за наличные, цена небольшая, хотя можно было и в кредит оформить с первым взносом и без него. Еще большой телек  Samsung рядом плазменный стоял, по акции, все есть, с флешки все читает, тюнера есть, 43 дюйма по диагонали, и шести миллионов не стоил. Но я дальше уже не смотрел, ушел юзать ноутбук)))

----------


## Carlen

Еще один магазин Меркурий есть около заправки по пр. Рокоссовского, в два этажа. Выбор и ассортимент побогаче чем на Фениксе. Кого интересует техника - рекомендую заглянуть.

----------


## Sanych

Это где такое, что-то не видел я.

----------


## Carlen

Если перейти через пр.Ленина от пиццерии "Венеция" справа будет 9-ти этажка, за ней 5-ти буквой П (кстати в этой пятиэтажке на углу есть продовольственный магазин "Виталмаркет"), а за этим П-образным жилым домом отдельностоящее здание в котором и находится магазин бытовой техники "Меркурий", а также еще один продмаг.

----------

